# Lanark and a Tale of Woe



## MudDucker (Mar 12, 2017)

What a day! Got to Lanark and tested the boat on the hose, no joy. Although the onboard charger said the batteries were charged, it lied. Hooked up my speed charger and topped one off completely, went for an early lunch and came back. Tried it again on the hose and the old pro fired like a raring lion. 

On to the Lanark ramp zoo, fires up again great. 

Run east, stop for a drift, catch two fish and go to start up for another drift and no joy. Figured something must be draining battery by hard ground. 

Give up and call SeaTow. Here I am over 60 years old and I've NEVER been towed in before. I have towed a bunch, but never been towed myself in my own boat. Big cat sea tow tries to jump me, no joy. 

Even direct to the starter so he hooks off and here we go on a 3 hour tour. We enjoyed our fellowship and good laughs at my expense. The SeaTow has trouble with the shallows. 

There is a LINE of folks waiting to get out and I decided I would give my motor one more chance. Guess what, the starter turns like a champ and I am soon on my own power to enter the basin of the many. Get loaded and she starts again fine and again on the hose. 

Guess the starter bendex stuck up and overheated the starter on our first ride, because the batteries sure weren't dead. 

Went to Poppa Joes at the App and had a great dinner and to bed. Thanks Sea Tow, great service. Best money I've spent in a while. Said tow would have been $1050 but for my membership.


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 12, 2017)

Sorry for your misfortune.
Tow Boat U.S. gold member here.
Anything mechanical will malfunction and usually at the most inopportune time.
It is cheap piece of mind for sure.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 12, 2017)

That sucks, I have tow boat usa since I didn't care for the rate hike seatow gave me. I've used it once at st Mark's, shady gas stations pump reading and the reality didn't match and I ran out of gas just below the fort. First time my wife drove the current boat and the tanks bone dry.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Mar 12, 2017)

MD, hate that for y'all.  

I was supposed to carry my grandson fishing yesterday. Had problems Friday with power to all my accessories. Didn't really want to be out there with him if everything isn't working perfectly. 

When the dust settled didn't much matter. Spent most of Saturday hanging out with my little buddy (much of it tromping through the woods with his BB gun). 

Geography really doesn't matter - he just enjoys hanging out (as do I).


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Mar 13, 2017)

SeaTow or TowBoat US is definitely worth the cost. I've been involved in a few capers where one or the other had to be called, their rates can be like ransom if you don't already have an agreement with them.


----------



## BIGGUS (Mar 16, 2017)

This scared me! It was time to renew my Boat US membership anyway. I've only had the freshwater coverage before as I only get down to the salt a few times a year. The trailer coverage has saved my bacon more than once, I'd pay the $14 for that just for the number to call for help on the side of I-75/middle of nowhere on Sunday night, not to mention the coverage for repairs. Went ahead and upgraded to the gold plan for the rest too. Won't seem like much $$$ when drifting at sea 20+ miles out.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 16, 2017)

BIGGUS said:


> This scared me! It was time to renew my Boat US membership anyway. I've only had the freshwater coverage before as I only get down to the salt a few times a year. The trailer coverage has saved my bacon more than once, I'd pay the $14 for that just for the number to call for help on the side of I-75/middle of nowhere on Sunday night, not to mention the coverage for repairs. Went ahead and upgraded to the gold plan for the rest too. Won't seem like much $$$ when drifting at sea 20+ miles out.


Especially since tow usa can be had for $112.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Mar 17, 2017)

Sorry to hear that MudDucker cause the trout were on fire out of Lanark last Saturday.  Me and a buddy limited.

Cajun thunder and Gulp or Billy Bay shrimp if you can find them.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Mar 17, 2017)

P.S. Hope the boat gets going soon for you.


----------



## jdgator (Mar 20, 2017)

Hate it for you MudDucker. Don't let it shake your confidence. You know it will happen to everyone who fishes alot.


----------



## brriner (Mar 23, 2017)

If you have trouble in the future, just get Carson at the store to help you out.  He's a great guy and loves to help fishermen.


----------

